# Shrimp ID please? Australian Freshwater Shrimp one with eggs!



## awwyiss (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi can anyone ID these 2 shrimp? The larger one with eggs looks to have some clear gel/algae growth on part of its body, stuck to the shell. I live in NSW, Australia. These are wild shrimp caught from a very big pond. They are 2cm long and these were the biggest I found, the rest were smaller and had very little colouration.

ps what are the floating green balls? algae I assume? I'm going to be very careful to not let a drop of the pond water in my tank.


----------



## awwyiss (Aug 19, 2014)

Better photo of growth on shell of larger one, could this be harmful to my fish?:


----------



## awwyiss (Aug 19, 2014)

they were returned home today I don't want to risk it.
Once my shrimp tank has cycled I'll get new ones and thoroughly check them before bringing them back.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

They look like feeder shrimp (a brackish living glass shrimp). Don't know the genus or species.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

looks like a ghost shrimp to me.


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it is paratya australiensis.


----------

